# When to move clones to DWC?



## Stark (Jan 10, 2009)

I cut 4 clones off a friends Trainwreck 12 days ago. Put them in a DIY bubble cloner and now I have roots. 100% success  

This is my first grow, doing 5 gallon DWC. 4 buckets in  32" x 32" room with a 400w HPS. 

Question is when do I move clones to the buckets? Using hydrton to grow in.
Also, when do I start with nutes? 
Small amount while still in the cloner or wait till they go in the buckets?

Water is out of a RO filter with ppm of 56. Nutes will be GH 3 part Flora micro, grow and bloom.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

Id say  now  that you have roots..thats how i do soil..but HYDRO  will be by shortly  Nice setup..looks good



edit:  I dont strt nutes on my clones untill they show new growth..then  1/2 strength to start..hope this helps


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 10, 2009)

nice...

I hear a lot of good things with those DIY bubble cloners... :aok:


----------



## Stark (Jan 11, 2009)

I did a lot of reading before I started on this adventure. Good stuff here at MP. When I came across the DIY bubble cloner I thought to myself that it couldn't be that easy.

Well....it is that easy

Did just what Massproducer said to do, just in a much smaller size. It worked  amazingly well. As the pic show.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

Once they have roots I put them in my dwc. Start them with 1/4 strength nutes. Sometimes I have placed them in the dwc when they were so small that I would top water for a couple days. Check out my journal its all there.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 11, 2009)

i put mine in my buckets with roots that size. no nutes just yet though. wait til your roots are down in your bucket with a good 'fish bone' structure. you'll know when you see it.
you make your own bucket up?...bb...


----------



## andy52 (Jan 11, 2009)

as soon as i see roots,they go into the 5 gal buckets. i also use the gh 3 part and start at 1/2 strength.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 11, 2009)

What PH for clone bubblers is ideal?


----------



## IRISH (Jan 11, 2009)

are you talking, when you cut clones and put the in cloner? i ph mine at 7.
or, when you hane roots, and put in 5 gallon? i ph those at5.8...
andy told me once thier put into dwc 5 gallon bucket, ph should be 5.5-5.8,
and the ppms at 200-300. hope that helps...bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> What PH for clone bubblers is ideal?


 

I use disstiled  PH 6.5  and change water every 3 days..the secret in the bubble cloner isnt the PH,,IMO..its the air bubbles..I have a single bubble cloner that holds 2 cups of water..i use a 20gallon air pump..lots of oxygen  to the cut..faster Recovery  i think


----------



## Stark (Jan 11, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> you make your own bucket up?...bb...


Yip made my on buckets. Have one white bucket, painted it black, took a lot of paint to get it light proof. The other three were orange, easier to paint. If I remember right they cost me 2.50 apiece.
The two bubble cloners cost me 6 bucks to make not counting air pump and stones.

Thanks guys for the feedback. Told me just what I needed to know. 

They will be going into buckets either today or tomorrow.
Sence they are small should I go ahead and top feed them? If so...how often?

BTW...My water in my cloner had a PH of 7 to start. Now that I have roots it's at 5.7.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 11, 2009)

Stark said:
			
		

> The other three were orange, easier to paint.


 
I started all my grows int he orange HD buckets... Never painted them and never had a problem with algae or anything.....

I will be using new black buckets from now on... no special reason, just going to stimulate the economy a lil heh.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 11, 2009)

if your using grow rocks, soak them first. believe it or not, if you dont soak 'em, they will raise your ph in a matter of hours...bb...

you can top feed if it makes you feel better, but not necessary. put your water 1 inch below net pot, and the breaking bubbles will soak all in net pot, so theres no need really to top feed...bb...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

I top water till the roots hit the water level in my buckets. I do this because I move my plants into the dwc so soon after sprouting. The last time I think was 3 days after it sprouted. But it is all a matter a personal preference.


----------

